# Spotlights



## vpitzulo (Mar 8, 2012)

We found some old spotlights backstage. I was considering selling them and was wondering what they are worth. They are all in good, working condition.


----------



## avkid (Mar 8, 2012)

If you're lucky, $30 each.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't see any wires. Do you have the sockets for them?


----------



## vpitzulo (Mar 8, 2012)

DrPinto said:


> I don't see any wires. Do you have the sockets for them?



Yup. I thought the lenses alone might be worth a post on craigslist.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd suggest selling the sockets and bodies together. Without sockets, these fixtures are useless to myself and most everyone else.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 8, 2012)

ebay would give you a much larger audience for something like that.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 8, 2012)

They look in decent shape, I'd put them on ebay. DO NOT part them out, lights like that are only worthwhile if the parts are all there.


----------



## chausman (Mar 8, 2012)

Now the question, who makes them? 

Derek? Ship? Anyone?


----------



## Les (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, those are in really excellent shape for their age. They look like they might be the Hub equivalent to the Altman 366 ellipsoidal. I agree that you shouldn't part them out. Actually, they're in too good of shape to part out (IMO). EBay or the CB Classifieds (after you have accumulated at least 15 posts) would be your best bet. Be sure to state that the buyer pays shipping - these won't be cheap to ship. Maybe more than they're worth; but it may be worth it to someone. A lot of people like vintage lighting equipment, especially when it's in such good condition.

The fact that you have a set of them may make them more attractive to buyers. You might consider listing them separately, but offering a discount if they buy the complete set. Not many people are interested in having one oddball instrument around.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shutters with a Fresnel lens?


----------



## Les (Mar 8, 2012)

drummerboi316 said:


> Shutters with a Fresnel lens?



Nope. That's a step lens. Stepped lenses have material removed from the "Plano" side rather than the convex side (ala fresnel). As such, stepped lenses can project sharp-edged beams (but the rings will usually be visible in the projected beam pattern).

The glass they used back in the day used to be really inefficient -- before micro-fresnel lenses really came in to play (think Source Four 10 and 5 degree), so to get a narrow beam, they needed a thicker lens. The lenses were "stepped" to resist cracking from the high wattage lamps (likely up to 2k on these particular units), light loss, and weight on the front end.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 8, 2012)

DO NOT SELL THEM TO CB MEMBER DEREK L., 

He'll make these immensly ugly table lamps out of them!


----------



## chausman (Mar 8, 2012)

SteveB said:


> DO NOT SELL THEM TO CB MEMBER DEREK L.,
> 
> He'll make these immensly ugly table lamps out of them!



No, sell them to Derek, and he can send me his Source4 lamp.


----------



## jstandfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Is that maybe some asbestos leads I see poking out between lamps 2 and 3 in the fourth image ? We'd need to talk about that; you could not,in good conscience sell them with asbestos leads. the lamp caps would need to be rebuilt before you could sell them.


----------



## DrPinto (Mar 8, 2012)

Tell me you're not hanging these instruments from the sprinkler pipes. I think I see a sprinkler head on the left side of the 4th picture.


----------



## avkid (Mar 8, 2012)

DrPinto said:


> Tell me you're not hanging these instruments from the sprinkler pipes. I think I see a sprinkler head on the left side of the 4th picture.



As long as it's not the head, who cares?
Iron pipe is iron pipe.


----------



## Morte615 (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG I hope your being sarcastic there. There are lots of reasons not to hang items from the sprinkler pipes, not least of which it is against code!


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a closet of similar instruments complete with Hub stickers.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 8, 2012)

chausman said:


> Now the question, who makes them?
> 
> Derek? Ship? Anyone?



Altman, even though they say Hub, I'd bet that Hub contracted to Altman, which was very common.

2 give-away's:

- Brown paint job

- Diamond Tee-Handle


----------



## BGW (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually, those are entirely made by Hub. I started a thread on them. We're not sure if they had license to clone the Altman 366s, but those were not manufactured by Altman. The dead giveaway is the body. Altmans have a cast chimney and reflector housing, Hubs only have a cast chimney. Hub was great with sheet metal- most of their fixtures were predominantly stamped and rolled for cost and increased heat dissipation. The Hub fixtures cool down a lot faster than their Altman counterparts. 

*Edit- those aren't exact copies- those have fixed focal lengths. Hmm. 

Altman and Hub used very similar colors. Altman colors were lighter than the Hub counterparts. Usually Hub used hammertone or wrinkle "charcoal brown". These fixtures look like hammertone. That said, these fixtures are closest to Altman paint colors I've ever seen. 


I've attached a picture from another thread. The Altman 366 is on the right end, and the Hub "366" is right next to it.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 9, 2012)

SteveB said:


> DO NOT SELL THEM TO CB MEMBER DEREK L.,


Derek would never pay shipping for something that heavy! Although he did send an Altman 365 (I think, can't remember) to [user]ship[/user].


----------

